# You teach me I'll teach you



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Given that there is so dang much expertise on these boards, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in trading expertise in the form of classes. For example, I'd really like to learn pastillage, and since I'm an expert at punctuation, I'd give classes in using commas. Just a thought....

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I could use a class on my favourite punctuation mark the ...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Pastillage is one of my favorite sugar doughs to work with! It is a lot like gum paste. 

I just did a cake this past weekend and it took about 10 hours to finish all of the work! 

I am teaching at Sur la Table on November 19, restaurant desserts and Wedding cakes in January!

C'mon down! or up!

Sur la Table
Northern Blvd 
Manhassett, NY
516.365.3297


If you can get enough folks together interested I teach freelance and I am willing to travel!

Maybe someday, cheftalk.com will have a Culinary Growth Center where we can meet and trade secrets in person!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

M,

Do you think you could share some photos of your work in pastillage? Would love to see some!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I second that, how about some photos?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'm not sure about the trade-off, Kuan. You missed a comma between "and" and "since".  Oh, the irony of it all!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Funny Greg...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Greg,

I, did, not, miss, a, comma,

,Kuan,


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Uh, Greg? I'm afraid I have some _really_ bad news...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I KNOW I need a lot of help in punctuation, Kuan. That sounds like a fun project


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'd be happy to teach spelling for the food service industry.
Two glaring mistakes that appear on menus ALL THE TIME:

"shitake" mushrooms-please people, SHIITAKE

and

"arugala"-properly spelled-ARUGULA

Why go to the expense of printing a menu on fancy paper with
fancy ink and not check the spelling of basic ingredients?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

<sigh>

I just found out the proper spellings for "chz" and "chx" 

Kuan


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Hurrah for this thread! too funny.

The world needs people like you.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

TSK TSK


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

you really DID miss a comma. This is TOO funny! I spend all day marking comma errors! In a way, I love the instant messenger because I can do the no caps routine and ignore proper punctuation. I talk on the messsenger to some of my graduated students who are away at college, and we violate the grammar rules all over the place! so for all the others out there who luv to flout the rulz i say who needs commas and long live communication and fun


----------

